# Elon Musk's Idea:Something I Can Enthuse About!



## RRUserious (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-08-12/revealed-elon-musk-explains-the-hyperloop


----------



## Ryan (Aug 12, 2013)

If you had taken a little more time, you may have seen this:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/56030-elon-musk-hyperloop-announcement-12-aug-2013/


----------

